# تكفون ابغى معلومات هن تخصص ميكانيكا انتاج



## nawaf qq (14 يناير 2011)

*تكفون ابغى معلومات هن تخصص ميكانيكا انتاج انا اريد معلومات لاني بحاجه لمساعدتكم تكفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون لا تنسوني وشكراً:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11: :11::11:*​


----------



## nawaf qq (14 يناير 2011)

تكفون ابغى معلومات هن تخصص ميكانيكا انتاج انا اريد معلومات لاني بحاجه لمساعدتكم تكفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون لا تنسوني وشكراً:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11: :11::11: ابغاها بطريقة تعبير لان عندي اختبار وما اعرف اعبر زي الناس والخلق وخايف


----------



## nas ajwad (18 يناير 2011)

اخي ماهي المعلومات التي تريدها 
في اي قسم من اقسام هندسة الانتاج


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (19 يناير 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t177273.html


----------

